# My pics.



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Had a great day, spent more than I should and had a nice chat with the Nanolex guy, definately gonna try some of there products next.

Anyway, pics of the cars............(no swirl police, my missus would kick my **** if I had them on my camera:lol


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Some nice pics , shame I missed it again .


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Some great pics , thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice pics but some ugly ass cars there.

That RS and McLaren though:doublesho


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice was a great day :thumb:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Great photos, and even one of my black mini


----------



## Tiglet (Aug 5, 2012)

shame the paint on the Mclaren was poor, especially for a wallet buster..why supercar manufacturers not pay attention to the paint, nice colour needed flatting back..


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you take any pics of the XK120


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

ted11 said:


> Did you take any pics of the XK120


Nope, those are all the pics I took.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

None of my 205 either!

The shame of it


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

some great pics.... gutted I couldn't attend this year as I was in Turkey....


----------

